# Fall 2019 AEI (formally EET)



## Titleistguy (Jan 24, 2020)

Anyone who took fall 2019 AEI (EET) classes... Lateral and or vertical... starting last July... Do you happen to have a screen shot or pdf saved locally of the class schedule with the dates and subject of that date.  

I need a hard copy of that if possible and can't find one on my computer at home.  Please msg me here or email [email protected] if you have it.  Id be very grateful. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## User1 (Jan 27, 2020)

@Titleistguy emailed you the vertical sched


----------



## Titleistguy (Jan 27, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## dauwerda (Jan 27, 2020)

@Titleistguy, I just emailed you the lateral schedule.


----------



## Titleistguy (Jan 27, 2020)

Thank you both... From me... And the Michigan Licensing and Regulatory Affairs department.  (won the continuing education audit lottery)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Feb 10, 2020)

Ooh, so did Michigan take your AEI as continuing ed?  I was going to ask if they could provide a certificate for it, IA gets a little picky at times.


----------



## Titleistguy (Feb 14, 2020)

I read the Michigan State definition of continuing education and it seems to fit maybe not all 75 hours per class but definitely is similar to a college class which I believe they count as 45 I think.   Im going submit that and some other stuff…  so aei lateral,  aei vertical and osha competent /qualified person training for fall protection all adding up to about 190 hours.   If they don't accept that then I'll be shocked.


----------



## thedaywa1ker (Feb 19, 2020)

I'm told by the SC board that I'll need to provide documentation showing I took the class in order for it to count.

What all are you submitting @Titleistguy ?

I would think the class schedule like you mentioned and maybe the email confirmations from every time I complete one of the mini exams would be enough. Not sure how else to prove I actually took it.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Feb 19, 2020)

Titleistguy said:


> I read the Michigan State definition of continuing education and it seems to fit maybe not all 75 hours per class but definitely is similar to a college class which I believe they count as 45 I think.   Im going submit that and some other stuff…  so aei lateral,  aei vertical and osha competent /qualified person training for fall protection all adding up to about 190 hours.   If they don't accept that then I'll be shocked.


I only need 30, so I should be golden.  Ha.

Iowa has this as a line item, which seems like what we are doing fits the bill:

"1 Contact hour attendance in a class, course, seminar, or professional or technical presentation made at a meeting, in-house training session, convention or conference. Credit for qualifying seminars and workshops will be based on 1 PDH unit for each hour of attendance."


----------



## Titleistguy (Feb 19, 2020)

Vhab... michigan has almost identical language.  I'm sure these classes will suffice.  Based on some other seminars I've been in that counted that amounted to basically 60 min commercials...lol.


----------



## Titleistguy (Feb 19, 2020)

thedaywa1ker said:


> I'm told by the SC board that I'll need to provide documentation showing I took the class in order for it to count.
> 
> What all are you submitting @Titleistguy ?
> 
> I would think the class schedule like you mentioned and maybe the email confirmations from every time I complete one of the mini exams would be enough. Not sure how else to prove I actually took it.


Class schedule and the cert of completion from the professors of the respective course.  That should do it in my opinion.  That's all I'm submitting at least unless they push back I'll dig out emails but I don't think its neccessary.


----------



## thedaywa1ker (Feb 19, 2020)

Ah, didn't know they give a cert of completion. Nice, thanks.


----------



## Titleistguy (Mar 10, 2020)

So anyone interested. The state of MI accepted the AEI course as sufficient for continuing education.


----------

